# Clarins Cosmetics



## SparklingWaves (Apr 12, 2009)

Please post all Clarins swatches in this thread!


----------



## Soire (Dec 18, 2009)

Clarins Joli Rouge #707 Petal Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Colour Quench 07 - GWP size




07




Colour Quench 03


----------



## Dar (Jul 21, 2010)

*Clarins Everlasting Foundation 103 & 104*

Hope this helps someone


----------



## anne082 (Aug 4, 2010)

*- Clarins Swatches -*

*Clarins waterproof eyeliner pencil* 

1.2g/0.04oz Net.Wt.

01 Black 
02 Bronze 
03 Grey
04 Turquoise


----------



## anne082 (Apr 23, 2012)

Clarins Liquid Bronze Self Tanning

  	Clarins Self Tanning Instant Gel

  	Clarins Delicious Self-Tanning Cream


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 18, 2014)

Splendours Color Quartet & Liner Eye Palette


----------

